#   >  Kenwood TK-2107

## sinkop

.

 ,  .
   , 
Kenwood-278      
    .

----------


## ua9cee

,   2107, ,     (   ).
  55D  ,     HYT.

----------


## Oleg(EX8MLT)

,  .

----------


## Oleg(EX8MLT)

,    ?       ...

----------


## Strannik

> ,  .
>     ,   :
> M38267M8L24 1GP     .
>          .


 TK-2107 (    TK-2170)    .    !
 KPG-55D,  486-SX25,  DOS.
   -  !  :?    ! IMXO

----------


## UR5TDQ

2107   .
     :
1. 136~150  (K2,M2)
2. 150~174  (K,M)
  .
 :      2  2   144    ?         .
 :
-     ?
-      (14,15,16)   ?

----------


## Strannik

> :      2  2   144    ?         .
>  :
> -     ?
> -      (14,15,16)   ?


   !     ,     145   .
    (  DOS    ,   ,     ).
 ,          .

----------


## slonik-06

.   -5,5 .  .

----------

,    ,    ,   , ,      .
,  2107     , ,     .

----------


## Veka

( )  TK-2107.    12      50   8 ,   ...

----------


## UR5TDQ

> ,  2107     , ,     .


 ?

----------


## ru9tr

-  .

----------


## slonik-06

, SOFT    Win2000  - .
      ,    ,  ,    .
,     .
  .
  , ,TK-2107  Vector VT-44 Master (LPD).
    --150 (   )  Vector VT-44 Master (LPD).
 LPD- , 2107- 160.0 .
  Vector   2,5     (   ),  2107  -150     3.5  ,    .
 (  700 )     .
    ,       ,  " ".  -.      -" ".      ,  .
  -2107-   (300 )    144-146 .  - .     ,  136-150 .     .
      10   LPD  5   160.0 .    .
, ,  160.0   .
      1-2      .       "",   () (),     -Icom 1020(    )   ...
       .
        "  ..."
- -  .

----------


## antipups1

,      :Laughing:

----------


## svhs

.
  :   - (),  - Holtek HT46R23,   TX drive  TX final - SDE21T7A.   ?
    .

----------


## UR5TDQ

> ,   2107      144-146,     -     300 .


 .       .
       ?

----------


## UR5TDQ

> (  3) 
>    .
>  ,  , -      ..
>  .
>   ,              .


  -       :Smile:

----------


## svhs

- (),  - Holtek HT46R23,  TX drive  TX final  - SDE21T7A.    ? 
    .     ?  sch_tk-2107.djvu    :    ,    ...

----------


## mvg

M   ,  - 2107    1  2 -     ,     .

----------


## Strannik

> M   ,  - 2107    1  2 -     ,     .


   ,   !   :Crazy:  
    .

----------


## ru9tr

,    .   .

----------


## svhs

> ,    .   .


           .

----------


## UN9GDE

,          :Sad: 
     3107,    ,     !  - 5 Mhz  431 Mhz!         5 Mhz.
  ? .

----------


## ut5vf

> .


           .

----------


## UN9GDE

!   ,    ,     !      TK-3107(1).

----------


## UR5TDQ

:Smile:

----------


## ru9tr

-     ,  .   ,      -  ,    (     ,      "").     .

----------


## UR5TDQ

?

----------


## US5IVZ

:EX8MLT
   ,    15 ,   .  - ? -  ,      ,   -.!
-  ,  ?   ?

----------


## UR5TDQ

,        ?            ....

----------


## ROBINZON24

35    :Crazy:     2               :Very Happy:

----------


## ROBINZON24

:Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ru9tr

?

----------


## ru9tr

(  )   .

----------


## chip153

!      Kenwood-2107  .    150-174,      148.   ,     ,    ,     .     .  ,       ,      .

----------


## ru9tr

-     1-3   .    (    )   1,5-3 V.    -  .

----------


## ru9tr

.     (  ) -       145.

----------


## chip153

,   1  2  3     .

----------


## igor3e

-, ,   ,    .

----------


## rv9oo

- ???     (     )  ---. -

----------


## gora_electric

!      ?
    3107,   .    (12.800)       11  -       -   .   -     12800 ?        -     ?

----------


## aamit

> !      ?
>     3107,   .    (12.800)       11  -       -   .   -     12800 ?        -     ?


 12.800.   (   )    900  -  - Panas 9080

----------


## gora_electric

-       (     2107 2SK2595)          -       ?
   !

----------


## US5IVZ

> !!!  !!!


  NE 5510,2SK3476.    ST518 -3W,- 2260  -4-5W.

----------


## ru9tr

.

----------


## mvg

.
   .

----------


## ut5vf

*Uri*     .   RD07   .

----------


## gora_electric

> , .     ,  ,  10     . ,     RD07 ?


   ,     (  .   )   (    3107).          RD07 .   - .
.

----------


## flash1

.    kenwood Tk2107   singapure.     0.1,    .  20-30   :Wink:  .   .      (,    )    .  TEST MODE ,     ..  check connection.     ..   ?        ?   .  !  .

----------


## flash1

?

----------


## Oleg(EX8MLT)

...



> ,      .     .

----------


## flash1

,

----------


## gora_electric

> Oleg(EX8MLT)
> 
>    HYT -500  450    ,    .            .   .
> 
> 
> 
>        RD07 -  .
>    ?
> 
> .


 !    3107 2sk2595  RD07 -          .  ? - ?

----------


## gora_electric

> -        .


       2SK2596 -       ?   .

----------


## gora_electric

> 2SK2596    371  .


,  .       ?

----------


## gora_electric

> .


, ...

----------


## ru9tr

.

----------


## Alex56

?

----------


## Alex56

US5IVZ 26.09.2008    "      2107 LB",    .

   TK-2107 39-45  5 .,    38-47 . 
  ,     !   -    
 ( , ).       , 
   100 .

----------


## ua6jhm

RD07MVS1 100

----------


## Tom Motorola

*UR3ABT*
http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/topic28217.html

----------


## EU1SR

!  ,     ,      ,     
(KPG-55D),    ,                ?!

----------


## EU1SR

*ru9tr*, ,  ,        : ,   ,         ,                  ,     /   ?
,      ,        ,  ,   ,  ,     -     ,     ?
   .

----------


## ru9tr

.    , (),          ,       -         .             (   ),       .        -                     ,    .  145     (  ),         (    ).

----------


## strange

KPG-36D    XP -  KPG55   .
 136-174  430-470         77.
         -2107, 3107   ,  ,     .

----------


## .

?   ?

----------


## PeRst

....


 ...     (),   .

  .

   )

----------


## Tom Motorola

*ghannam*,  ,     !   TK-2107(1)    148-174        400-470  !

----------


## ra3ttn

KPG-36D    XP -  KPG55   .

    ... ,    ,  KPG-36D -      ....      .

----------


## savrad

ra3ttn  US5IVZ.   TK-2107(  )  PG36D WIN XP 1-151,000   2-165,000 . -  2   ( )  1  OK. -            (RX:150 MHz-1.0V 174 MHz-2.8V    APC  -   TK-2107).  ,    165.000   50    0,2 .     PG36D      VHF2 136-174 -.  DOC  KPG-55D - TK-2107      TK-3107 UHF5 400-420 . ,,   ,              .     .      PG36D  KPG-55D.

----------


## Kr.oleg

,  ,    2     2107   ,               (    )   KPG 55D        ,   ,     ,   ,          ,            ,     ,   .       ?
  ,         ! kr.oleg@mail.ru

----------


## alisimerek

? :Crazy:

----------

> Kenwood TK-2107
> ,


      .

----------


## ru9tr

> :   . 
>  -         .  0,4 V.   .     . 
>   . 
>  ,       ,            ?   . ..     ,    . ?


.      -       .

----------


## prizrak

!    tk768 c   8 .KPG-29        ,     MS-DOS .  .        .

----------


## prizrak

768g  8.   (  ).     kpg56l.   ,     .  ,  ,    25    40 .-    .

----------


## ru9tr

)).   Kenwood TK-760     .   - http://www.cqham.ru/uniprog2.html    - http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/topic18981.html 
   - http://www.radioscanner.ru/files/kenwood/file42/

----------


## Suzdaltsev

pg36d     CH340G

----------

